# Angelfish cross - what will I get???



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

I have crossed a Marble with one of those albino 'Altum''s. I'm not very good with the genetics side of things. Anyone with experience of angelfish crosses - what can I expect out of these?

Thanks


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have a good idea of their gene pool you can google anglefins genetic calculator for angel fish. Quick and easy.


----------

